# New Member - Hi!



## MCA123 (Feb 11, 2019)

Hello, I've been reading occasionally but not interacting since I discovered this site a few years back. Like most here likely, I discovered it after Googling relationship questions. I've been on and off with my wife for over 4 years now. Married 21, but limping along unsatisfied for at least the past 5. She insists I don't ever discuss any issues with anyone but I've realized that I need a sounding board.


----------



## Torninhalf (Nov 4, 2018)

MCA123 said:


> Hello, I've been reading occasionally but not interacting since I discovered this site a few years back. Like most here likely, I discovered it after Googling relationship questions. I've been on and off with my wife for over 4 years now. Married 21, but limping along unsatisfied for at least the past 5. She insists I don't ever discuss any issues with anyone but I've realized that I need a sounding board.


Welcome! Everyone needs a sounding board. What are your issues?


----------



## MCA123 (Feb 11, 2019)

Torninhalf said:


> Welcome! Everyone needs a sounding board. What are your issues?


Thanks! I just posted my issue on the considering separation or divorce forum.


----------



## theloveofmylife (Jan 5, 2021)

Welcome, new person.


----------



## FlaviusMaximus (Jan 10, 2012)

Welcome, this is a good place for feedback and perspectives.


----------

